# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  cessione auto da professionista a se stesso e poi a concessionario

## blue

secondo voi è possibile vendere per un professionista in questo modo:
1)vendita da professionista a se stesso facendo fattura con iva su 40% di imponibile (perche a suo tempo l'iva era stata cosi detratta sull'acquisto) a un valore di mercato plausibile
2)vendita da privato a concessionaria per lo stesso prezzo 
tutto questo perchè il concessionario preferisce acquistare da privato... 
secondo voi è possibile o ci possono essere controindicazioni ad un'operazione del genere?  
se la vendita è tra privato e conessionaria il primo dovra fare una ricevuta (niente iva) per l'mporto, è corretto? 
grazie fin d'ora per i chiarimenti

----------


## burrodicacao

Tutto corretto, nessuna controindicazione. 
Mi piacerebbe sapere perchè il concessionario preferisce acquistare da un privato .....   

> secondo voi è possibile vendere per un professionista in questo modo:
> 1)vendita da professionista a se stesso facendo fattura con iva su 40% di imponibile (perche a suo tempo l'iva era stata cosi detratta sull'acquisto) a un valore di mercato plausibile
> 2)vendita da privato a concessionaria per lo stesso prezzo 
> tutto questo perchè il concessionario preferisce acquistare da privato... 
> secondo voi è possibile o ci possono essere controindicazioni ad un'operazione del genere?  
> se la vendita è tra privato e conessionaria il primo dovra fare una ricevuta (niente iva) per l'mporto, è corretto? 
> grazie fin d'ora per i chiarimenti

----------


## Speedy

> Tutto corretto, nessuna controindicazione. 
> Mi piacerebbe sapere perch&#232; il concessionario preferisce acquistare da un privato .....

  Il motivo &#232; questo:
= se la fattura con iva 40&#37; fosse emessa direttamente al concessionario, quest'ultimo sarebbe poi costretto a rivendere l'auto con iva 100% quindi con l'aggravio dell'iva sul residuo 60% (non &#232; infatti consentito in questo caso il regime del margine)
= con l'autoconsumo del professionista, invece, il concessionario acquista l'auto da privato con operazione del margine e rivende sempre con margine

----------


## burrodicacao

Ottima "bacchettata" ....!!  :Big Grin:  
Avrei potuto arrivarci ragionando un po' più attentamente ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Grazie alberto !   

> Il motivo è questo:
> = se la fattura con iva 40% fosse emessa direttamente al concessionario, quest'ultimo sarebbe poi costretto a rivendere l'auto con iva 100% quindi con l'aggravio dell'iva sul residuo 60% (non è infatti consentito in questo caso il regime del margine)
> = con l'autoconsumo del professionista, invece, il concessionario acquista l'auto da privato con operazione del margine e rivende sempre con margine

----------

